# "Ein-Kopf-Kartenleser" mit Festplatte (und Netzwerkanschluss?)



## HeinerK (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe folgende Anwendung im Sinn:

Außendienstler kommen täglich zum Feierabend im Büro vorbei
und liefern die Fotos, die sie tagsüber mit Ihrer Digicam
geschossen haben ab.

Anstatt nun manuell einzeln die Bilder rüberzuladen hätte
ich lieber ein weiter automatisierte Lösung: Idealerweise
ein Kartenleser mit integrierter Festplatte. Karte rein,
Knopf an Gerät drucken und der Kram wird in eine Ordnerstruktur
( z.B. \\Kartenname\Odner mit Datum) auf die Platte rübergeladen.
Ganz ohne rumfummeln an einem PC.

Bestensfalls gibt die Kartenleser-Platte ihre Daten auch
noch über einen eigenen Netzanschluss im LAN frei. Alternativ
könnte ich hier aber auch mit einer USB-Anbindung leben.

Dieses eierlegende Wollmilchsau-Produkt habe ich leider noch
nirgends gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen
Produkttipp oder eine alternative Lösung für mich.

Heiner


----------



## akrite (6. Mai 2008)

...es gibt doch sogenannte Photoboxes , z.B. Trekstor Photobox 2.0, die auf Knopfdruck die Karte auslesen und auf eine kleine 2.5" HDD speichern. Diese könnte dann über USB mit einem PC verbunden sein, der dieses Laufwerk über ein Netzwerk freiggibt - et voila !


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Mai 2008)

Sollte es nicht auf den meisten Betriebssystemen möglich sein mit Bordmitteln eine eingesteckte Speicherkarte automatisch auf die Festplatte zu kopieren?

Mit Windows XP zB. ist das auf jeden Fall möglich, nur deaktiviert jeder diese Funktion recht schnell wieder.


----------



## f4n4n (7. Mai 2008)

Sowas gibt es zu hauf, nennt sich Imagetank. Ich hab den von Bluemedia (Kostenpunkt 80gb um die 80-90€) funktioniert wie folgt.
Geräte einschalten, Karte reinstecken, Knopfdrücken, kurz warten, knopf drücken für Karte löschen nach kopieren, Fertig. Ordner werden in Aufsteigender reinfolge erstellt, für jede "kopierte Karte" ein neuer. Kann man auch via USBkabel als Kartenleser benutzen.

PS: Gibt noch zig andere Hersteller von den Teilen.


----------



## HeinerK (7. Mai 2008)

Ah, ok. "Photobox", "Imagetank". Ich wusste das es sie gibt, nur nicht, wie sie heißen.

Jetzt müsste nur noch eine von denen gleich einen Netzwerkanschluss mitbringen...


----------

